# grandson is gonna be a captain



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

of his own boat, i will give it to him on his 3rd birthday.

for now it will be towed behind my kayak, but soon it will be powered by a trolling motor,


so you have to start somewhere, no plans just build as i go and fix accordingly, plans who needs stinkin plans, you really do to make it easier,










it's kind of working out but it is flawed in more ways than one, it changes as i go, the scale is off go figure ,



















i have to cut the sponsons to the green line i think?









its slowly coming along to look like a boat, my 18yo just closed on her house so i have to change locks and setup furniture.

i am ready for epoxy so it will slow down now anyway, thanks for looking


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That's pretty cool! Looking forward to some finsihed pictures.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Great Job*

I'm always impressed with what you "hack" :blink: and this is no exception! Keep posting as you go. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, this is cool. I want one. I'm really looking forward to seeing how this one works out. So far, I think it's awesome. Sure makes my 23" model look small. Awesome work.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

that looks like a speed boat. i would put a remote override, for when you let the tether off.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks guys,

the little guy is giving tours to his sister looking over his boat, he seems excited lets see when we add water,

i can see him getting a electric 4x4 to haul it over to the river already, imagine him cruising down the street while i am at work 


goin fishing officer, whats the problem.

i took a little longer than i thought at my kids, not justy lockset changes, i had to mortise them too looking for a chisel all i had was a 1/4'' so it took a few minutes and then she piled lights and other dad stuff in front of me,


when i got back i built the daggers for the bottom of the sponsons, i even had a hunk of cherry from a bank i trimmed out 10 years ago lol

this boat is affectionately known as scraps, because thats all thats on it leftovers.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Problem? What problem?*

QUOTE:

i can see him getting a electric 4x4 to haul it over to the river already, imagine him cruising down the street while i am at work 
Local police officer sees the youngster driving down the shoulder of the street and says:

OFFICER: Hey there young man, where are you goin' with that rig? 

KID: "goin fishing officer, whats the problem?":whistling2:

OFFICER: Why aren't you in school young man?:blink:

KID: "too young for school, old 'nough to fish":thumbsup:

OFFICER: Got a license? :huh:

KID: "Don't need one... too young":boat:

OFFICER: I mean to drive.:wheelchair:

KID: "Don't need one, got me a letric car" and lectric boat."
"I'm all green":tank: "OK? I'm goin now"

OFFICER: OK. Stay off the big highway, if you're gonna go under 35.....:yes:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Holy crap! Trolling motor?! Looks like a jet boat! Very cool idea. My son is about to turn two and I'll be building him his own kayak soon. He was rocking my skin on frame in the garage this afternoon while I worked on the strip deck for the other kayak. I don't know whether I'll do the big boat first or his... we'll see.

This is an awesome project and I'm sure your grandson is really going to enjoy it!


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks like thats gonna be a lot of fun!BW


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks guys, somehow it makes ya want to finish it faster, knowing he is all excited to drive it,

i was telling my wife we will get a call from school, your grandson is missing the bus, we asked him why and he says he rides his boat to school, 

worst case scenario is, he will always remember and maybe he can use this as a tool to help him build a bigger one when he gets older.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

heres the captain now for a test fit,


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

wow lucky lil guy i had to build my own sheeesh. cool boat. i built a full size 16 foot hydro back in wood shop for my finale exam. teacher said if it floats you get c, if it holds a motor you get a b, and if you run that thing your just plain nuts. :laughing: great job, got me thinking on projects for my 2 yr old grand daughter. Rapunzel castle, please for give spelling ,coffee didn't kick in yet. man, key board won't stop moveing.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks dam yankee, honestly a cardboard box would buy their love hahaha

yea i have built alot of girl stuff in my day its actually fun to build something that can be used,


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. The look of excitment on this little guys face makes the whole project worth the effort. That is what it's all about. :thumbsup:
I'm glad I'm following this project.


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

yeah all the fun we had when someone on the block got a new stove or frig, played with the boxes for hours. my lil one wants to go pop-pop's shop and make noise and build stuff like pop,every time she visits. built her a sled this past winter. loves it ,i'm trying to employ wheels and a streeing mechanizim so she can use it as a cart.:shifty::laughing:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

damyankee,

my neighbor had two boys so i took one and he took one and we had a soapbox derby build.

his had an axle out of a lawn tractor, so that tells ya what you are looking at think red green and take out an imagination lol

mine was well it was mine, i spend alot of loot on materials lmao i had custom tires paint steering etc

the day came to have the race, he never pulled his off the truck so we just played with mine.

it scared the hell out of the boys and they wanted nothing to do with it, i am talking scared to death. i did this as a kid so i was like what a bunch of sissys i wedge myself in and oh my god stop this pos right now, i had a traction type brake and that tire is not stopping its smoking and i am accelerating,

he goes down and then i do again getting braver, all of a sudden warp speed and the brake isn't even worth pulling, well steering is a big deal in a little wheel base i found out, i launched down this hill ah you wouldn't beleive me but we all quickly threw it back in the truck and hauled ass, they said i was in the air,all i know is i lawn darted it and it was aways down the hill the tire that smoked came right off the rim, instant off road adventure. that hummer commercial didn't have nothing on me, well it finished haha


kenbo,

thats what its all about the friggen smile, joy what ever you call it,
he was born in another state so we just met him, i just have too many girls in my house.

he is always in the shop since it got nice out, whats this whats that arghhh so i tell him his boat is wet don't touch it, i can't say how many times he would do it, but the best part is when out of the clear blue you hear pop, i luuu you. you know he is just sucking up to you but it is good to hear coming from the little guy.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Your grand-boy looks so happy  great job on his boat.


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

in my family's eyes i a jerk sometimes, in my grand daughters eyes i'm a night in shining armor, ,man i wish my family could see me through my gran daughter's eyes.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks brink he is a happy little guy,i can't wait till i get him something with combustion though, 



yank, ya can't make everyone happy 



the boy went home so maybe i can get some work done with out him touching it. tell him not to and he does it more lol


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

it stands on edge for storage haha


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Looking good. Wonder if your grandson is as exited as we are with this build?


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

yea he always says its mine, come to think of it he wants everything pop has lol

shes well into glassing now, little more and some paint and we will break his sippy cup against the bow lol


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It's looking great. Keep going, I wanna see it finished.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you need a new profile message...*

Ihackwood and Isandfoam :laughing: Nice job. bill


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

woody that is a tough job beleive it or not haha i had to erase a few errors haha kinda soothing though, maybe mindless?


kenbo, of course i am gonna keep going i passedthat decision the day i chopped up that exspensive plywood, not to mention all the resin lol


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Great job on the boat. At first it looked a bit like a hydroplane, and it's more of a pontoon boat...right? He looks like he's in charge. All he needs is water splashing in his face.

BTW, that's the biggest sawblade I've ever seen. The hammer must take two hands. Very clever wall deco.
.




















 







.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks cabinet man, its kinda a hydro, are you thinking tunnel hull?

we had a set back the f/g resin wrecked the foam, not a total loss but a dissappointment, well i learned if i build mine it will be all wood.

oh and cabinetman, literally a two handed hammer, how do you think i set that nail hahahaha and thanks


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

ihackwood said:


> thanks cabinet man, its kinda a hydro, are you thinking tunnel hull?
> 
> we had a set back the f/g resin wrecked the foam, not a total loss but a dissappointment, well i learned if i build mine it will be all wood.
> 
> oh and cabinetman, literally a two handed hammer, how do you think i set that nail hahahaha and thanks


Try using the polyester resins that surfboard makers use. It won't eat the foam the same way standard fiberglass resins do. Conversely, there are a few types of foam, some that work better with the resins than others.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

yea frank i am aware of that issue, but thank you, i thought i had it protected enough, besides foam is crazy exspensive i had this left over so i used it, if i didn' t have it i would of stick framed it lol

its almost all covered and still looks good, i think we made it out of the woods as far as shrinking goes, i went out for a bike ride so i never checked it though hahaha so tommorow could be abad day hahaha


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow thats cool. Now all you need to do is drop a Mercury 150 on the back and let her rip!!

Great job ihack.

Robert


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks robert , this one will be a minnkota 150 AMP lmao now mine maybe a merc hahaha


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

so its time for some bodywork, like i said the sponsons are distorted. i have found there is alot of time involved in building a boat any boat for that matter.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hey guy.*

When I saw the boat on the drive I thought...stick some wheels under the sponsons, a tail wheel and he can pull it around full of kids when the seas are too rough for fishin'. :yes: Boat rides $ .25 ....
Back in my other life as a clay modelmaker for GM, when we wanted both sides of the model to look alike, we made templates and fitted them every 5" or so on the "good" side and then transferred that over to the "other" side by setting them into the clay, in your case foam. Too late for this adventure but maybe on the next model?

Another thing we did was put a skim coat of plaster on the foam and that prevents any chemical reaction with the resins. You can get a finish on plaster like glass if you sand it enough.

You might have already said you were gonna use wood strips on yours like a kayak? Anyway I admire your courage and creativity!:thumbsup:
The captain is lucky to have a great grandpa. :yes: bill


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

What grandson wouldn't love this? Looks great.


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

wow looks great, now you have to build a bigger one so grand pa and granson can race:laughing:. just started looking ,scrounging up materials for the rapunzel tower for my grand daughter, hmmmmmmmmm maybe an old corn silo?:huh:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

sure now he tells me he was a model maker wtf this info would of been way more useful 3 days ago hahaha

never even thought of using that as a barrier, yea transferring to the other side was hack a little here ooh ok some more over here owwwww a little more here ooof i suck at this ok good enough he's 2 hahaha

it looks like a minature in the drive and my wife said because it is, to me it still looks smaller than it is haha

yea yank, that was the plan all along was to build me one, his was for practice, but maybe what boat building is all about is building it for someone else haha

for some reason i do alot of one offs and never do them again lol 

i always wanted to get an old silo and attach it to my house for a cool room. do it so you have a use later on.


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

if you build another hydro ,try use ply 3/8 or 1/2 keep it light , then build bow form and cut holes in the bow ribs to keep it light the spontunes build hollow then fill with exspandable foam for floatation and strength. glass everything up to the deck, thats how i built mine 30 some years ago. ranit with 50 hp merc down it sea side jersey,had a bungalow there, barnegat bay got pretty rough. would still have it if i didn't fall off the trailer on the jersey turnpike doing about 70mph. local boat builder ,Zuback saw it, said pretty darn good for a first attempt by a kid, i was 15 then. silo thing was a thought, real one way too big for here ,have to do scaled down bulid, sheeesh lil one is only 3yrs don't want her to get lost in the thing. you probably know this stuff too about the boat ,in my mind i 'll listen to others and may be can pick up some things. never stop learning.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*New signature message*

Ihackandsandwoodandfoam. :laughing:

Quote:
never even thought of using that as a barrier, yea transferring to the other side was* hack* a little here ooh ok some more over here owwwww a little more here ooof i suck at this ok good enough he's 2 hahaha

"wtf".... Yeah I know, but you said this was only practice. all kind of ideas now...20/20 hindsite.:yes: bill


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

how long before fingertips grow back i have a job i want to plan haha.


ok so it was the boys birthday yesterday, thats ok his party is tommorow, heres where i am though, body work well it needs more but it isn't getting it lol, i realize i suck at it and came to the dreaded its as good as it gets mentality, i put it on and take it back off type of deal and its getting expensive and old quick.

so late last night i made a curtain and started to prepare for paint, dam plastic isn't long enough oh well, times a wasting, started to base it in black, i ran out quickly, so now instead of just two colors i may have to get 3, 

i may try and cheat once again by laying out where the colors go haha theres more than one way to skin a cat, keep in mind this will be a working boat, so it will be scratched and dinged in no time imo,


however before we abuse it too much there is a car show and a parade coming up, and to embarrass his dad i am making him walk with him in it, i had to do it for them when they were little its payback lol

wish me luck i am at the wire on this one....


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i am pleased to announce that at 11;00 pm last night i was able to pull off a alright paint job, its not perfect but i knew it ahead of time,

i have to get clear at 8 am so it is ready for its unveiling, stay tuned for pics.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i will give you a teaser pic to tide you over till the unveil, gotta keep it under wraps, id hate for him to see it on the internet first right hahahaha


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

so heres how my boat build ended up, i put all the tape on by eyeball so it is what it is lol i'd still be laying it out lol


i had to paint it all in one day, kinda stressful as your waiting for paint to dry to lay tape, then add your high as a kite once ya walk in there even with a respirator, it makes me breather harder and you inhale it one way or another,don't get me wrong it's good stuff in increments hahaha

yea the tape ripped and let some red on my blue, could be worse lol have you ever tried to radius 1/4'' tape that sucks you can't see what your doing with big hands , and it isn't very good on round corners as it lifts right when your readyto hit it with the paint,

it doesn't matter at that point cuz your high as a mofo. you just want out of there lol


















hand cut spidey sticker out of prism vinyl looks cool in the sunlight,



















the present that stole the show was not the boat, but i said it as i was getting it with my daughter. i said it will be the truck the boat and then the box, but that box can be more important than that boat lol

i am not kidding he walked into the shop and said pop, that box is mine? gotta love em.










yea his truck will be pimped out too, we already started had to match the boat somehow, i have to make the trailer yet and then its onto the parade and car show.

stay tuned for water pics


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Oohh WOW! That turned out so well. The masking and painting look crisp. Excellent work, even with a deadline looming...grace under pressure for sure.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hey Hacker*

Awesome job! What mistakes officer? I wasn't speedin'.
I wasn't goin' fast, I just don't like to go slow. You're gonna put a trolling motor on that sucker right? That oughta do about 15 knots. Better put the battery up front to keep the nose down on plane. And a "dead man's' switch, maybe in the seat? Great paint job too. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I still think throw some wheels right under it and make it amphibious LST. Get a picture with the local cop for us!  bill


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks guys,

its already front heavy from the foam but thats where i was gonna put it,

i just started laying tape down, had an idea and just went with it, after it was all taped up, i said awe i could of done that there and then the fumes kind of cloud everything together lol

my paint guy thinks i build stuff just to paint it lol it is very rewarding but can be devastating too, double edge sword kinda thing, trust me your cringing till the end, 

i still have to hack together a trailer so i can get some water pics, i'll see what i can do and thanks again


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Are you kidding me? That is awesome. I only wish I had a boat like this one when I was a kid. The boat and the paint look fantastic. Great job. Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks kenbo,

the best part is when they see it and realize what it is, he was after his truck yesterday, the boat was hardly even noticed,

that will change when we hit the water though, hopefully for the best lol, besides the pic as will be cool of it in its element lol

is your boat done yet?


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

well done well done, looks great. Hope your your grand son will enjoy it. it's nerve racking when your doing something not sure how it will turn out.never turns out the way you visioned in your mind though,:blink: yeah the painting is cool. my dad had i body shop for 50 + years so i grew up in the business. spray gun in one hand and a body hammer in the other. Kids in school who had dirt bikes and cars and guitars made me their best friend:laughing:even my auto shop teacher. one thing about woodworking is i can still use my painting equipment. the box didn't i tell you he would be interested in the box:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::yes:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks yank

he just loves boxes little simpleton,

yea as good as it looks your right it was a little different in my eyes but that went away when the fumes got me .

yea he is gonna have a fun summer i am thinking lol i can see him at the beach now, hi honey wanna ride in my boat lol


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

ihackwood said:


> is your boat done yet?


:laughing: Unfortunately, no. I just finished fixing the problems with the paint job. I'm working this long weekend so I haven't had much shop time. I'm really chomping at the bit to get working on it again but my job hasn't allowed it. I can't justify posting photos when there hasn't been much change in the boats appearance. And now, after seeing your awesome paintjob, I'm almost embarrassed to post my simple little boat. :blink: You more than "one upped" me. :laughing: My wife and kids all think that your boat looks fantastic as well. My daughters (13 yrs and 17 yrs) are big Spidey fans and love the paint job.
:thumbsup:


----------



## drewm873 (Apr 12, 2011)

That's awesome! He's going to be bragging about that in school. =) Great job!


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

he just turned three so it will be awhile for that , he had to drive his truck today all morning actually i can actually feel his excitement somehow lol, maybe because i know what i would feel like .

i figure he has driving pretty good so we go down the road, he quickly out paces me on pavement, but i figure if i sprint i can catch him if acar is coming i have time to do it, so he's aways away and then he turns left and drops off the deepest ditch on my road. about 8' is a good guess.

1/2 way down he hits a stump, i was waiting for that backend to come up and just flatten him, nope he just gripped the wheel and leaned back as he started to go down which actually helped, but he panicked and floored it the whole way down when the rear tires came down they shot roosters and then tried to drive him over the stump. it was a chore lifting it back up the ditch,

he is fine a real trooper, we are gonna have fun from here on out i can see it ,

so we launch his boat, i am pretty much in fear he isn't gonna like the boat, how much would that of sucked lol it already took second fiddle from the truck,

he absolutely loves it, he would stand in it and he even started rocking it on purpose, seems fine to me.

it floats nose heavy, but it will hold his sister and the motor and battery will off set it anyway, oh and just being pulled by a kayak the thing looks fast.






































kenbo ,

your in the same boat as me , your boat turned out cool and now you want to be able to drive it but can't hahahahaha unless your name is stewart little

hahahaha get it ask your daughter hahaha

we could always have a boat build off and meet at the border in lake ontario hahaha


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

do you feel it?

http://youtu.be/YfsRIxfISSY


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What's that gizmo*

On the bow of the boat? Salt water fishing rig? Camera for You Tube vids? I was thinkin' a front mounted trolling motor that you steered from the seat might be cool. Turn right to go right that way. Front wheel drive sorta. ....He looks intense like he's figuring it all out. :huh: bill


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Your grandson looks like he's having the time of his life. 

If you and Kenbo want to sail across the borders, I'll make the trip, but, I'll stay on shore and grill up some Zweigle's.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

brink can you imagine doing that lol we'd have to do a live feed haha

yea woody its a cam for youtube, yea he loves it.

http://youtu.be/6pf1wfwZxew


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The video says it all. Awesome work.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yep, vid says it all, that is awesome...............


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

yea i couldn't see his reaction so i was happy to see it when i got home.

we are in truck mod mode now hahaha


----------



## Splitboard (May 22, 2011)

Hey man, thought this looked familiar. You posted this under my thread on hardcoresledder. Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

haha still looking for ww ideas? these guys will show you some,


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i did a trailer today i didn't want to spend alot of time on it just wanted it too function











i even made him a rollbar and pushbar lol









oh yeah i blacked out the grill, it's the details that count hahaha


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks awesome. I'm having a little trouble seeing it from these photos, but what i can see, looks great.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks ken, theres not to much to it, i was too tired to empty it for a pic .

i have to make it look pretty yet.


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

looks pretty good,grand son gunna have all the big boy toys befor he's 12 ,:yes::laughing: i would rethink the wheels though. put a axel under it and wider than the boat for stability, don't want the lil one looseing it driveng down to the beach:laughing:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks yank,

the wheels are kinda bad, i think it will work. i need to be able to weld to lol


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

he took second place, we never even entered him we just wanted him to ride in it as our girls always did and they had a blast, rockstar status thing haha

the trackstar even walked in it, i told yea they loved to do it, hahaha










his sister rode in the boat throwing out candy, it made it the whole way thank god ,










my daughter had her athletes dinner, she got 3 trophies for her last year in school, 2 MVP'S for indoor / outdoor track and female athlete of the year, i hate to say it but it's from my guy i built his army coffee table, but i know it's not because of that,

to hear her coach praise her hits yeah pretty hard, top female athlete in the county, 5th ranked state champion section 3 record holder, several school records, empire state games bronze medalist. he just kept going,

i almost stayed home, at the last minute i went down my kids eyes lit up and she got my dinner for me hahaha win win,if ya can't tell i am really proud of my big bird,


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

oh yeah i paddle no more,


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Absolutely awesome. Your dedication to your family and your pride in them is very obvious in your writing and is the best thing about this thread. The trailer turned out fantastic and from the sounds of it, so did your children. Congratulations to everyone involved.
Another fantastic project, another fantastic thread. 
Kind of sad to see this one end. :yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I second all that!*

Hacker when I saw what you did to that office porch, I knew then you were a "genius" of a different sort. You definitely got some talent and a big heart too. Great job on the boat and stuff and on raisin' the children. We need more like you, Bud. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Hacker,

What a great thread, you are truly blessed.

And it shows in the pictures you posted!

Awesome! :smile:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks guys, really heartfelt,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,. alright you sissys enough with the kids already hahaha.

i do get rather make my kids everything i can, but at the same time i am the mean dad, they were brought up to the standards my mom raised me as, besides i foundout i can scare my girls by looking at them, worked great when they were little,

now not so much, honestly the three of them together can kick my ass no haha they just haven't combined forces yet thankgod,

my bigbird lost her section 3 title last night, she came in second but still is goin to states. little freshman got her by 2 '' see what happens when dad brags, oh well it is character building.
she will pull it together at her college and once again be on the top,

thanks again guys for all the nice compliments i wish you all the best. later scott


----------

